# tight, boot-cut pants vs. baggy, gangsta pants



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

I personally am rockin my pair of pink bootcut style pants, and my semi-loose fitting neon green coat, but i still wear baggy pants as well.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Board_Mast3r said:


> I personally am rockin my pair of pink bootcut style pants, and my semi-loose fitting neon green coat, but i still wear baggy pants as well.


If was going to respond to this in the "mental image" thread, it would look like this:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

*I dont like really baggy. Cuz when I eat shit I get snow everywhere! And that sucks. lol I however still like the room to move, so I go with a loose fit.​*


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

loose n semi loud. like the burton stryper s or the white n green burton poachers. those are probably gunna be my next pants n maybe n sweet ronin coat.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Both. I like skinny for normal to warm fall or spring days. For Dead winter on days you look outside and go "Man, I dont know" I go with baggy, they seem to be warmer. I'd probably go all skinny, but I got some medium Special Blends last year that are as baggy as any XL's this year, and I can't not wear them, they're so gosh dang comfortable. I'm getting another jacket this year cause the one I already got this year to go with my new skinnies isn't big enough for the baggies.


----------

